# Sound anhand von gegebener Frequenz abspielen



## Marcel-new (7. Okt 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bräuchte eine Möglichkeit Frequenzen direkt in Sound umzuwandeln. Also ich geb wahlweise Gleitkommazahlen oder Ganzzahlen ein und es wird dann entsprechend der Ton dazu erzeugt. Ich hab irgendwie in der API keine passenden Klassen gefunden (vielleicht nicht richtig gesucht?). Gibt es die Möglichkeit überhaupt?

mfg Marcel


----------



## André Uhres (7. Okt 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=177016#177016


----------



## Marcel-new (7. Okt 2006)

danke dir !


----------

